# Blown 1.4L engine with manual trans replacing with a engine that had a auto trans.



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

You will have to. Change the flew plate over to the flywheel and clutch from your old motor but shouldn't be an issue I dont believe .


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's the same block. I would think.. Just gotta change the flywheel assembly.


----------

